# Phrag. Waunakee Sunset 'Candy Land'



## Drorchid (Feb 19, 2013)

This most be one of the most interesting plants out of this cross, with two-toned colored flowers. The bottom part is almost white (very light yellow), while the rest of the flower is a bright red. This trait is stable, because this is the second time this plant has bloomed, and the flowers are very similar in color (but better shaped) compared to the first time.







Robert


----------



## ehanes7612 (Feb 19, 2013)

that is sooooo cool


----------



## SlipperKing (Feb 19, 2013)

whooo, that's incredible!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 19, 2013)

really unique, nice. I like it.


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 19, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Hera (Feb 19, 2013)

Well isn't that interesting. The beginning of harlequin phrags?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh, that is gorgeous! :smitten:


----------



## NYEric (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 20, 2013)

What a Beauty Robert :clap: !!!!

And with the bluish teint of the pouch hairs , you have a color combin. close to the national colors of diff. Europ. countries  !!

Jean


----------



## Shiva (Feb 20, 2013)

Very fine color combination. Gorgeous!


----------



## Susie11 (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow, amazing.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 20, 2013)

most unusual and very attractive - a whole new line of phrag breeding heading our way??!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2013)

Not new. The first time I saw split color breeding was with that crazy round Phrag Elizabeth March from OZ in the 90's. Definitely attractive.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 20, 2013)

Attractive, gorgeous, fantastic!


----------



## Ron-NY (Feb 20, 2013)

very different and nice!


----------



## Carkin (Feb 20, 2013)

Whoa!!! I love it! Outstanding! :drool:


----------



## Dido (Feb 21, 2013)

a great one


----------



## e-spice (Feb 21, 2013)

Very unique, incredible, I love it.


----------



## eaborne (Feb 22, 2013)

Very pretty!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Feb 22, 2013)

OH WOW!!
Not only is that THE most beautiful phrag I've ever seen, but its fantastically shaped 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Drorchid (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

Robert


----------



## wojtek (Feb 22, 2013)

Beautiful !

I want one !


----------

